# Glock RSA locked up barrel and slide = Need Help Please~!



## NHunter (Nov 14, 2017)

Well today I was inspecting the barrel rifling in my GEN3 Glock 20. The pistol has about 200 rounds in total through it since new. When I went to reinstall the slide (with barrel and spring seated correctly) the slide/barrel locked into its current position:





















So it will not rack all the way back. The slide will not release forward as it should following the normal steps.
Barrel will not budge either.

I have read that when I was moving the slide back on - that the spring dropped and is now lodged between the frame and barrel.

Has anyone experienced this?
Is my only (and recommended) option to ship it into a Glock Service Center? If yes can any recommend a Glock Service Center in western Canada?

Kind thanks all.....


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

NHunter said:


> Well today I was inspecting the barrel rifling in my GEN3 Glock 20. The pistol has about 200 rounds in total through it since new. When I went to reinstall the slide (with barrel and spring seated correctly) the slide/barrel locked into its current position:
> View attachment 11297
> 
> View attachment 11305
> ...


No, you're just gonna' have to pull the trigger as you would if you were field stripping the pistol, pull down on the slide release then you can either use the palm of your hand to rap the slide forward and off of the frame. Or if that doesn't work use a rubber mallet to tap the slide forward. Or tap the slide forward on a hard padded surface such as a carpeted floor or even a mouse pad. Evidently the barrel and recoil spring assembly is not properly seated. Retracting the slide any further will only make it tighter and harder to get off.


----------



## NHunter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks for those steps. I have a couple of questions.

I can pull the slide rearward about an inch, then depress and release the trigger and action of the trigger, however as the slide moves forward it resets the trigger to the forward position. I have read that using tape tightly around the trigger to keep it in the fire position,, which allows two hands free, one hand to pull down on the slide release and the other to tap lightly on the back of the slide, simoultaneously.
I have also read that one could remove the back plate/cover on the rear of the slide, then unscrew and remove the firing pin, spring mechanism which would unlock/release the slide forward...

Which would you advise?
Why is the barrel so tightly involved with the spring and frame..?

Many kind thanks...!!!!!!



desertman said:


> No, you're just gonna' have to pull the trigger as you would if you were field stripping the pistol, pull down on the slide release then you can either use the palm of your hand to rap the slide forward and off of the frame. Or if that doesn't work use a rubber mallet to tap the slide forward. Or tap the slide forward on a hard padded surface such as a carpeted floor or even a mouse pad. Evidently the barrel and recoil spring assembly is not properly seated. Retracting the slide any further will only make it tighter and harder to get off.


----------



## NHunter (Nov 14, 2017)

Issue resolved!

I managed to pull the guide rod out about an inch and a quarter and it locked in that odd forward position, relieving pressure on the barrel which I could now wiggle about.
I then pulled the trigger a couple of times while working the slide back and forth lightly while actuating the slide releases and it released. The slide moved forward and off the frame.. Oddly the RSA was perfectly seated as I recall when I installed it.
I inspected everything closely. No galling of metal or plastic parts. All appears normal.
So I carefully reinstalled the barrel and rsa and with the pistol inverted, gently moved the slide back onto the frame.
It went on normally and with ease. Functions perfectly. Trigger feels the same as before.
Once again - thanks all!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

NHunter said:


> Issue resolved!
> 
> I managed to pull the guide rod out about an inch and a quarter and it locked in that odd forward position, relieving pressure on the barrel which I could now wiggle about.
> I then pulled the trigger a couple of times while working the slide back and forth lightly while actuating the slide releases and it released. The slide moved forward and off the frame.. Oddly the RSA was perfectly seated as I recall when I installed it.
> ...


You're welcome! Glad you got it resolved. Sometimes there's really no correct method when something gets stuck. You just have to kinda' tinker with it a little.


----------

